# disable Toshiba config free wireless



## morrisons (Sep 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to disable the Toshiba config free wireless connection so that I can use windows xp to connect to a wireless connection.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Even though it appears you're having the same problem, please start a new thread when you have a new issue. It's very difficult to keep two problems straight and who's working on what in a single thread. 

I've created a new thread for your issue here. 

Note: You will need to post complete details of your configuration and your specific issue in this new thread for us to help you.

Thanks for your cooperation.


----------



## morrisons (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok sorry about that. I have a Toshiba U200 with Windows XP and it came with Toshiba config free which is activated. I have got instructions to connect to a wireless network but the instructions are for windows and I know that I have to disable the Toshiba software in so that I can use windows xp to connect to the wireless network (there is no wireless network tab) I wanted to know how I disable the Toshiba config free so that I can connect to the wireless network using the instructions I have been given by college. I have a home wireless connection which is WEP encrypted (linksys wireless router) this was set up for me when I was bought the laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd suggest just modifying the instructions to use the Toshiba utility. Can you post what the instructions say, I suspect the process is pretty simple.


----------



## morrisons (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't access internet with my laptop so am using another computer I don't have instructions with me but I have to go to networking, then properties and then click on the wireless networks tab - which doesn't show on my laptop. It says if it doesn't show then you must disable the software and use the windows one.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I was actually looking for all of the instructions. 

I'm sure you can connect using the Toshiba utility.

Have you tried just opening the Toshiba utility and terminating it? I don't have a Toshiba notebook to look at, so I'm flying blind here.

Start, Run, MSCONFIG

If the Toshiba wireless utility shows up here, uncheck it and reboot. See if that solves the issue.


----------

